# New Hay Shed



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

Had a fall project dumped in my lap thanks to mother nature. A wind storm came thru and tore up an old hay shed. Built a 40'x60' with 16' walls as a replacement. Covered the North and West side walls of the shed. Estimating I can store up to 2,000 bales using my grapple and pallets on the floor. I know it is much easier to get in and out of.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice where u get that building kit.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice looking building my it give you years of good service...


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

cornshucker said:


> Nice where u get that building kit.


Indaco Metals in Shawnee Ok is a local metal building company. It's only about 20 miles down the road from me which makes it very convenient.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lucky dog, a new shed, congrads. Are you leaving the floor dirt?

Larry


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Lucky dog, a new shed, congrads. Are you leaving the floor dirt?
> 
> Larry


Plan on keeping it gravel for now. Down the road maybe Ill put asphalt in it.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

May I ask what the building cost?


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

bluefarmer said:


> May I ask what the building cost?


Right at $8500 for the metal. I'm guessing another $3k for concrete piers, fill dirt, equipment rental and gravel. I did all the labor.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Nice.. I don't have a flat place anywhere on my property, it's all on a slope...

This was my most economical choice...


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

How deep are those piers?


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

circlehfarms said:


> How deep are those piers?


I went 3' deep with a 14" auger. I then framed a 16"x16" plywood box to sit over the holes. Since I had a 20" drop from the south end to the north end I used a laser to set the top of the boxes so they were the same height. I then built a rebar frame to fit down in the holes. I also used fiber mixed into the concrete (I think $5 more per yd) to further strengthen it. Once poured, I then installed J bolts into the piers to use in setting the posts.


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

I was just curious, I have a similar building that I took down that I am going to reassemble. Augering piers seems like it might be easier, and more material efficient than digging a square footing with a backhoe.


----------

